# Let’s see your GSD in scenic places



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

I posted a few pics in another thread and thought it’s be fun to see some pics of everyone’s GSD’s in scenic places. 

We picked up our male GSD Neo at 8.5 weeks. About a month later we left on a 2 month, 8000 mile trip through the US and Canada. We started in Columbia SC > northern peninsula MI, WI, IA, Black Hills, Banff/Jasper Canada, Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, down through the continental divide to Ouray, CO, Grand Canyon, then stopped in Phoenix. Here’s some pics of Neo on the trip: 
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Not very scenic lol


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

what a well traveled pup!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds and looks like a wonderful trip.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful photos and pup! Looks like a grand adventure! Romp through the pines. Luna checking out the pole in the bay. moonlight beach walks. The ocean was like a milk shake one day lots of foaming bubbles!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

A couple of Athena and Apollo in the mountains.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Forgot these.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/XEemtS

We take our dogs all kinds of places.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

What lovely pictures and beautiful dogs! Here is one of Koda at Mount Washington.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Wow, all such amazing scenery !!!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

Although my Lovely Wiena passed this year, I would like to participate in this thread with pictures of her.

Her first visit to the snow in the San Diego County mountains - 2006, she was 10 months old and loved it so much.
I think we went again a few years later, but it's so hard to find parking and with so many people around, hard to
let her be off leash to really enjoy herself. I'm glad we had this time to share.

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

RuthArt said:


> Although my Lovely Wiena passed this year, I would like to participate in this thread with pictures of her.


 She was stunning.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

We are currently living in New Mexico and there are all kinds are gorgeous, scenic places around here.

10/1/17 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

10/1/17 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

10/1/17 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

10/29/17 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

10/29/17 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

10/29/17 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

10/29/17 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful; pictures and pups.


----------



## egwinjr (Oct 30, 2017)

we like to do a lot of hiking when time permits. I wish I had some of the older photos, Camden the GSD mix is a big winter fan and even more so water, she would still go swimming in the snow when I would take her hiking at time. Toby the mini aussie on the other hand is still timid of water and I don't think hes a big fan of winter.


----------



## 1Sasha (Jul 11, 2017)

Water dog


----------



## Stangbait (Sep 21, 2017)

She loves hiking and the beach!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sleepy Lion Trail, Colorado Rockies...


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

Wiena loved the beach, very high drive to retrieve. But she would wear herself out if I let her
and she would bark to get us to throw the toy. (that's the ferocious look) She did not like water
though, would only go out after the toy and get back quickly.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

Our first road trip (where we actually spent nights in hotels - gone for 12 days), what a fun time.
Wiena learned to climb her first staircase, once she was successful after a few tries, she would
always take me out of the way to climb new ones. She loved learning.
She also loved to dig at the beach and would always find a rock to push with her nose or flip
behind her as she dug a trench backwards. If there were no rocks, she would bark until we found
something for her to push or flip. She would dig on command if I put my foot on the sand and tap
while telling her to dig. Oh I miss those days.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is my boy after finishing tracking. This is heaven that I call home. Not my property but a half mile up the road.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

The other field we usually track in. And, my kid hiding because he doesn't want to go home.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Our favorite swimming hole, here in heaven...


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Our favorite swimming hole, here in heaven...


how wonderful to have your own swimming hole....awesome


----------



## Ava&Phoenix (Sep 11, 2017)

Stangbait said:


> She loves hiking and the beach!




She looks totally like my Phoenix. Except he is a male. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ava&Phoenix (Sep 11, 2017)

Ava in pink. Phoenix in grey
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ava&Phoenix (Sep 11, 2017)

horse shoe canyon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

RuthArt said:


> how wonderful to have your own swimming hole....awesome


It is a secret to outsiders but not to people who live in my town so I do have to share with other people fishing and swimming


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

We recently took a road trip to Northern Ontario. Shadow spent her 7th birthday camping beside a lake just outside of Geraldton. 

















We then spent 3 days camping just outside of Sesekinika where we found some wonderful trails/roads to hike on.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Here is my boy after finishing tracking. This is heaven that I call home. Not my property but a half mile up the road.


Wow that is beautiful... where the heck do you live lol? I want to vacation there !:grin2:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Gandalf if you visit you might move. My husband and I vacationed here from FL -- where we lived before...and both of us said, we would rather live here. So we moved


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

This is the other swimming hole. This year we quit using it because for some reason it smelled...you can see the water color changed. I had to give my dog an emergency bath when we got home because he smelled like a swamp rat. I don't know what happened. Algae or something?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enjoying all the photos of everyone?s dogs enjoying life.! lucky dogs!


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> Enjoying all the photos of everyone?s dogs enjoying life.! lucky dogs!


I feel the same, Jenny, isn't wonderful where we can take them. I wish everyone who has a dog, would be so 
thoughtful to take their dog places. We planned all the vacations we could around where we would take Wiena next!!

This is a great thread.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Yep Florida stinks lol! But anyway here are the most scenic places around here... a pumpkin patch, the beach, and Gandalf loves the garden center where he gets to see dinosaurs and big foot.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, what great photos, beautiful places and beautiful dogs, makes me wish I could get outdoors hiking like I could before the babies were born. I'm looking forward to when the boys are old enough to go hiking and backpacking! Here are some of Asher in the Cherokee National Forest.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, these settings, perhaps, aren't too scenic, but they are kid-friendly.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is not that scenic but two Wolves running is the woods. In the trails near the woods near our house my daughter had insisted topper our chi hop over a log that was in his path that became a huge deterrent in our walk. Took about 20 minutes. Max and Luna occupied themselves. The first jaunt they were running around like this and came across a black and white cat that must of been sleeping or hiding in the middle of this and decided to take off up a tree. I called Max and Luna to me and they came to me right away - no ecollar ( I use a ecollar off leash with max) Wish I got that on video. They got a good tick check. 
https://youtu.be/s0CgaCulHpI


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

RuthArt said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoying all the photos of everyone?s dogs enjoying life.! lucky dogs!
> ...


Yes it is. Beautiful Weina sure had a great life! The reason why they are my favorite breed. They are just a lot of fun and make you feel safe at the same time.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Going for a big swim


----------



## Hbx33 (Feb 6, 2018)

Walks


----------

